# Drywall master tools



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Thought I would start a new thread for Drywall Master Tools so they aren't feeling left out with all the attention given to TapeTech and Columbia lately.

http://www.drywallmastertools.com/index.php 


These guys have been around a while producing good quality taping tools. I see some of our DWT members are using and liking their products.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

DM 5.5" utility box, very handy :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

They do make good stuff. Their the main tool our supply house sells.

Got one taping buddy who bought their new zook, he's very happy with it. But after running/nursing a concord for so many years, how could he not be:blink:

Their angle heads are excellent. Have been running their 2.5 head for years, never half to adjust their blades. Supply dude inspected it recently for me, other than replacing the nose cone(s), he too was surprised at the condition of the blades.

2bjr's tube was a DM. older model, but nothing wrong with it. Though I did prefer my TT over it, there was less drag with it. But to compare their older model of zook to their old ones , is not fair so....... 

Did get to run a few tapes with buddies new DM tube, it felt good in your hands, liked the new features on it, but it was so new, it was his 1st day running it, so it was like having a virgin in your hands

Doubt you would see anyone bitching about their product:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Got one taping buddy who bought their new zook, he's very happy with it. But after running/nursing a concord for so many years, how could he not be:blink:


You traitor, Your not friends with mudstar are you :blink: :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> You traitor, Your not friends with mudstar are you :blink: :jester:


What, it's true, DM does make good stuff.

In some ways, it is like the Big 3 auto makers, you can get guys fighting over chevy vs ford, ford vs Dodge etc.... Well I'm happy to have a vehicle that gets me from point A to B, and hopefully back to A again,,,,,, that's why I bought a Isuzu truck once:whistling2: 

But to me, the big 3 in taping tools are , Tape Tec, Columbia and Drywall Master (not in that order so...) Each might surpass someone else with a certain tool, just Like auto's can have a certain model that is really good, from year to year.

But any other brand of tool can bite me

There, that should start a war:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> What, it's true, DM does make good stuff.


 
They do make great stuff, I was refering to a post between you and mudstar from way back, You asked him what he ran, He said concord.

You posted above you had a friend who run concord but got a DM.

Never mind................Joke not understood, It happens.


Anywho, Yes the 5.5 box and short handle that i have from dm are great tools.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

So cazna, is that the DM 12" handle? I thought I heard that they have a threaded end as well if you want to extend them. Correct?:blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> So cazna, is that the DM 12" handle? I thought I heard that they have a threaded end as well if you want to extend them. Correct?:blink:


Cant see a threaded end Mudshark?? An allen key screw holds the box holder on and that black grip is on tight, Dout there is a thread under it, Could be wrong though.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Found it but threads are on other end. On post 136, MT Buckets claims there is a threaded end under the end with the plate on his DM short handle.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/dark-side-2627/index7/#post45368


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Found it but threads are on other end. On post 136, MT Buckets claims there is a threaded end under the end with the plate on his DM short handle.
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/dark-side-2627/index7/#post45368


 
Good spotting sherlock holmes, I remember some things posted but havent a hope of finding them again, I will check out that handle closer tomorrow and get back to you with some pics


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Eeeee


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Eeeee


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well, Seems its true, Drywallmaster- you have marketed this handle wrong, Its actually a multi purpose handle and at that price you could get a few, You can flat box, corner box, and get a ball end fitting for a flusher or angle head. :thumbsup: It even fits my rankee wipedown knife, Not thats any use but thats the size thread what ever that is you confusing imperial backwards northern hemisphere lot :whistling2: I guess you could extend it as well with a threaded pole to fit mudshark if you wanted to :blink:

I have tryed 3 times to add smileys but it says thumpsup, whistling and blink??????


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

BONUS :thumbup: 

That must make you happy


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> you confusing imperial backwards northern hemisphere lot :whistling2:


lol.

That's it. We're invading, soon as we can get our beaver army together. Maybe in spring. Kiss your trees goodbye.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> BONUS :thumbup:
> 
> That must make you happy


Yeah thanks for making me check it out, Im not really an anglebox guy but that might be ok for wardrobes, etc.

Hey All Wall and Drywallmaster, You need to change how you market this handle, You only say its a flatbox handle, You could do better and sell many more i would guess. There is only two short flatbox handles on the market and yours is multi purpose.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

cazna said:


> Yeah thanks for making me check it out, Im not really an anglebox guy but that might be ok for wardrobes, etc.
> 
> Hey All Wall and Drywallmaster, You need to change how you market this handle, You only say its a flatbox handle, You could do better and sell many more i would guess. There is only two short flatbox handles on the market and yours is multi purpose.


Carefull now you might put the price up for the rest of us.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> lol.
> 
> That's it. We're invading, soon as we can get our beaver army together. Maybe in spring. Kiss your trees goodbye.


 
Bring it, Theres 345 million of you in canada and usa but 4 million of us, Thats at least 2 million hard trained sheep shaggers, And some of them are maori, Havent you seen once were warriors, You lot wouldnt stand a chance, You couldnt take our world cup now could you 

Check out our battleship.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Carefull now you might put the price up for the rest of us.


Dont you know about the all wall dwt discount, Log in, tell em your user name, Then your accounts all set up with a discount :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

....


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Bring it, Theres 345 million of you in canada and usa but 4 million of us, Thats at least 2 million hard trained sheep shaggers, And some of them are maori, Havent you seen once were warriors, You lot wouldnt stand a chance, You couldnt take our world cup now could you


We don't have to take your world cup. We've got Columbia Tools. They'll make one for us. And it'll be better. :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Bring it, Theres 345 million of you in canada and usa but 4 million of us, Thats at least 2 million hard trained sheep shaggers, And some of them are maori, Havent you seen once were warriors, You lot wouldnt stand a chance, You couldnt take our world cup now could you
> 
> Check out our battleship.


Bring it kiwi:furious:, we have 2 ways of stopping your Maori navy:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Bring it, Theres 345 million of you in canada and usa but 4 million of us, Thats at least 2 million hard trained sheep shaggers, And some of them are maori, Havent you seen once were warriors, You lot wouldnt stand a chance, You couldnt take our world cup now could you
> 
> Check out our battleship.


Caz .....Put the bone down and quitely back away and avoid making eye contact, we are like a little chiuaua and they are the rottweiler.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Caz .....Put the bone down and quitely back away and avoid making eye contact, we are like a little chiuaua and they are the rottweiler.


Looks like were screwed anyway, They have beer :whistling2: 2bucks seen Once Were Warriors.

Have you guys seen that movie????, Sad part is, Its quite true. If you havent then get it, It will get your heart and emotions going  This is a tame part.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

He doesnt have nearly enough beer, those Maori guys can really pack it away. :w00t:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Moores got a DM box,,,, ask him how he likes it!!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I know you don't think much of the 12 inch box Capt. , but my 12 inch is a Drywall Master and no complaints. Seem very rugged and built to last. :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> I know you don't think much of the 12 inch box Capt. , but my 12 inch is a Drywall Master and no complaints. Seem very rugged and built to last. :thumbsup:


 Your right, I don't care for a 12" box (too dern big). But that DM box that moores's got, he got from me. Its tough and REALLY well built.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Parts comparison*

Drywall Master compares their parts to their competitors: :blush:

http://www.drywallmastertools.com/parts.php


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Drywall Master King taper*

Any feedback on Drywall Masters latest taper?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*King Taper Video*

This video shows some of the improvements and ideas incorporated into their taper: :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Your right, I don't care for a 12" box (too dern big). But that DM box that moores's got, he got from me. Its tough and REALLY well built.


Yes. It's built like a tank. When I got It I could tell the blade needed to be replaced, But other than that It didn't look like a used box.:thumbsup:Capt!


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Mudshark said:


> Any feedback on Drywall Masters latest taper?


I really like mine, BUT, it is the first one I have even handled. I had words with it at first, but I'm sure that was just because I had never used a zook before. I feel a lot less like an idiot now, and _almost_ starting to feel comfortable with it.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> Drywall Master compares their parts to their competitors: :blush:
> 
> http://www.drywallmastertools.com/parts.php


Interesting.

I've only got a DM 5.5" box. It seems okay enough. But it hasn't been hard used. I've only really used it at times for nail spotting. I use some spacers to adjust its flow width.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

JustMe said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I've only got a DM 5.5" box. It seems okay enough. But it hasn't been hard used. I've only really used it at times for nail spotting. I use some spacers to adjust its flow width.


I think we talked about that a while ago, did you make your own spacer? I had a quick go at making something quite a while ago but failed, it still bled past the spacer and went the full width of the blade.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> I think we talked about that a while ago, did you make your own spacer? I had a quick go at making something quite a while ago but failed, it still bled past the spacer and went the full width of the blade.


More like 'spacers', than spacer. Made 2 to give me ~2" (~5 cm), and 2 to give me ~3" (~7.5 cm).

They can bleed past as well, unless you use a light touch on pushing on the box - with such a small box lid area compared to the larger boxes, it's not hard to overdo the psi beyond what's needed.

I still mean to get around to building a better setup. Just been too busy the last Long while - which leaves me tired - to do a lot of the tool building I'd like to do.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> This video shows some of the improvements and ideas incorporated into their taper: :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2orv4GYMrao


 Man, I'm gettin way too old,,, they keep adding to them things,,,, That looks really kool!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Man, I'm gettin way too old,,, they keep adding to them things,,,, That looks really kool!!!!:thumbup:


Yep - good to see a few positive improvements. Drywall Master needs to stay competitive I guess and improve every once in a while. 



Been slow in coming, but better late than never


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Your site doesn't work worth a sh1t and it's as annoying as all your posts !


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

As long Flynnrankee brought up some of these older posts thought I'd comment on this one. I have the new DM taper(2 years). Runs very smooth and easy to adjust and clean. I do still like my old Concordes, although I've become more of a banjo man for the last few months.

I also bought the 12" DM box handle. Very handy tool. Works awesome for high work and just as good for wall flats.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I love that handle :yes::yes::thumbsup:.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

believe it or not but for walls this works better for me and it's just $15 :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Can you bring that along to Wall Boards training day. I would love to see it in action :yes:.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

keke said:


> believe it or not but for walls this works better for me and it's just $15 :thumbsup:[/QUOT
> There r some smart folk on this site!!:thumbsup:
> No use over here tho


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Can you bring that along to Wall Boards training day. I would love to see it in action :yes:.


no problem consider it done


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

keke said:


> believe it or not but for walls this works better for me and it's just $15 :thumbsup:


I was talking with a mate i worked with about a month back and told him about the closter monster.. he replied he has a mate whos done exzactly what youve done there.. Said it was the quickest thing he had seen! Who do you know down my way Keke?!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

keke said:


> believe it or not but for walls this works better for me and it's just $15 :thumbsup:


Wanted to thank you but the ads are in the way. That thing is awesome! Guess I'll be cutting a trowel down one of these days!


----------

